# laptop skins - blank



## Temagami (Sep 21, 2008)

Hey everyone,

I'm a teacher who is trying to get a business tech up and going at our school. The problem is lack of interest from the students. So, I want to create some cool unit for them. 

One of the units I was thinking of was to teach them the basics of Adobe Illustrator and vector design. THey would create their own laptop skins with skulls, logo's, snowboards.... whatever they want. I could get them printed on the boards colour copier or lazer printer. However, I can't find a place which sells just a BLANK sticker the size of a laptop. I know you can design your own and send it off through a business and they'll be done on vinyl - but as you know, schools don't have any budgets.

Anyonw know where to get white and black blank stickers?

Thanks!


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

I am not sure what a skin is so am guessing you want to print to a sticky-back paper. Right?
Maybe shelf liner with a peel-off back?
My wife quilts and transfers photos using iron-on transfer paper from sewing shops- maybe use cotton instead of paper? Maybe make matching tee-shirts too?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Check the label sites like Avery, maybe one of them has a 8.5x11 single label.


----------



## Temagami (Sep 21, 2008)

Ya they are stickers... most are vinyl.

http://www.gelaskins.com/catalog.php?DeviceID=11&CategoryID=58


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, they're a little spendy, I was thinking more along the lines of a large label.

http://www.shoplet.com/Avery-Shipping-Labels-with-TrueBlock-Technology/AVE5165/spdv


----------



## Temagami (Sep 21, 2008)

That kind of label would work but they are only 8.5 X11 The laptops are 15" in width.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, I can get you to 14": http://linton.stores.yahoo.net/g418541812x14.html

Remember, they probably need to be a standard paper size to allow you to print them anyway!


----------



## Temagami (Sep 21, 2008)

Attached is a jpg of the size of the laptop skins. It's odd that it's so tough to find them. I have access to a colour photocopier and colour lazer printer that can print pretty big sizes.... but finding the blanks....


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I don't think this is a high volume item.


----------

